# Will these jigsaw blades work?



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I haven't looked in awhile but you should be able to get the blades with the little holes. You could try one without but I wouldn't be surprised if it worked loose during use.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You have "T" you want "U" type blades


----------



## harryhh (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Mark.

Online, the picture on both packs of blades that I ordered showed am image of a U-shank blade with one hole. When they arrived, one pack had no holes, and the other pack had 2 blades with a hole and the other 3 had no hole. Strange thing, the picture of the 5-blade package showed all 5 blade with holes in them.


----------



## harryhh (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Neal,

No, the blades were the U-shank type and had the little U at the top edge. If you happen to see some U-shank blades in he store, most of them now have no holes.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

harryhh said:


> Hi Neal,
> 
> No, the blades were the U-shank type and had the little U at the top edge. If you happen to see some U-shank blades in he store, most of them now have no holes.


That is for the newer saw. that uses a spring


----------



## harryhh (Dec 3, 2011)

The picture looks like the blades in the 2 packages. I don't know if they will work in my jigsaw that has a screw in the blade clamp.

BTW - The model of my jigsaw is Craftsman 315.17280.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Are these what you are looking for ?
https://www.amazon.com/5-pc-Sabre-Saw-Blade-Set/dp/B00DT568G8/ref=pd_sim_469_3?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=CP0M49XZ3QVGGG72YDWZ


----------



## harryhh (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Oso954,

I originally ordered from Walmart.com. Irwin blades and some odd brand. The pictures showed blades with holes, but when they arrived, almost no holes.

I also just now found some on Amazon that show holes, and have asked a question if the blades really have holes in them. I'm waiting for some replies, which may be a day. I will ask the same question for the blades you pointed me to.


----------

